# Need help to find the name of Opera/Operetta given one clue ( guffaws tby he tenor)



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

During a flight from London to Dubai (at 2009) I listened one opera, that pleased me a lot where the tenor at a given moment, is giving guffaws (loud laughs? - I am not English Native) at a dialog with a lady (if I remember well but not sure). I think also that was at German language but not sure again.
I made my search at a lot of operas but I did not find it. I tried now with the aerial company but I am not sure if they have the answer (2009 is 12 years). I think 
Can someone give some names of Operas/Operettas where a tenor is doing this at one dialog?
Thanks a lot


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Nothing comes to my mind unfortunately. However, I was thinking that the guffawing man could be part of the production that you heard, rather than an intrinsic part of the operetta itself.

The main German language operettas were by Johann Strauss, Franz Lehar and Emmerich Kalman. I suggest you explore those.

N.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

This probably wont be much help because so many factors are different from what you think you remember..... There is a quintet from the ITALIAN opera Un Ballo in Maschera in which the tenor laughs write with the music. They aren't really loud laughs - guffaws - and as I say it's italian not german, and there are a lot of people onstage. But when you said tenor laughing its the first thing I thought of. I'm not the best at putting something like this into a post but I hope this works. If it doesn't work, look for "E Scherzo ed e Follia" on Youtube.

If this isn't what you're looking for, maybe you'll enjoy this anyway!


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

The Conte said:


> Nothing comes to my mind unfortunately. However, I was thinking that the guffawing man could be part of the production that you heard, rather than an intrinsic part of the operetta itself.
> 
> The main German language operettas were by Johann Strauss, Franz Lehar and Emmerich Kalman. I suggest you explore those.
> 
> N.


Thks a lot, I will explore that!
I think it is a mistake to call "tenor" but as I am not an opera techical expert, perhaps I would say just "singer"


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

Thks a lot, I will explore those also.
Quite beautil the excerpt of "Un Ballo in Maschera" you put as link but unfortunately, for this purpose, was not this one I heard at flight. 
I think it is a mistake to call "tenor" but as I am not an opera technical expert, perhaps I would say just "singer". 
I hope the British aerial company do what I asked, ie to publish playlists by year and type of flight!


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

I understand now when you say _"the guffawing man could be part of the production that you heard, rather than an intrinsic part of the operetta itself."_
Perhaps it will be one impossible find unless the aerial company answers as I said at the other reply.
thks once more.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

See if this is it (*click here*). I have it queued to the place where the tenor guffaws.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

If you listened to the operetta on a plane, I'd guess it would be one of the more popular ones, so I'd recommend you check out *Die Fledermaus * or *Die Lustige Witwe*, *Orphee aux Enfers* or *La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein*.

Guffaws not guaranteed!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Almost sounds like a Mozartian or Donizetti buffo


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> See if this is it (*click here*). I have it queued to the place where the tenor guffaws.


Very nice excerpt but the memory I have is that the guffaws were more at a monologue or at least followed by one minute or more of singing by the tenor/baritone (not interrupted as it happened here)
Thks a lot by this moment of opera.


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

good point,
Yesterday I listened and saw (youtube) excerpts of Die Fledermaus but once each opera/operetta is more than hour and half I arrived to conclusion that is very time consuming to get there.
But with your advise scope will be smaller. I don't know if I can say here but the company was the main British aerial company, so everyone guess which is. 
Thks


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

nina foresti said:


> Almost sounds like a Mozartian or Donizetti buffo


Thks by the clues but by the number of operas each one produced it will be almost impossible to find it but I will try some by guess ;-=


----------



## novreis (Dec 25, 2021)

After all your comments it is obvious that is like finding a needle in a haystack. 
My next attempt will be to contact directly (by linkedin) a IT person at B.A. that can search its Database the playlists at March 2009.
I hope they store them as another big German company does!
If successful I will post here the name of the Opera/Operetta.
Thank you all


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is Iago's Aria in Verdi's _Otello_:





He laughs at the end of the aria.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The OP makes quite clear that the work in question is an _operetta_ and that the laughter takes place during a stretch of dialogue. Why suggest sung duets from operas?

N.


----------

